# Best Place To Get An S15 Conversion?



## prettyb0idrifter (Mar 31, 2004)

*ok so im trying to find a silvia conversion for my s13 and i decided to go with the more recent however I cant find a place that will sell me everything I need any help?*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ur not being very clear but it sounds you want a s15 front end conversion

if you're willing to dish out the money for a higher quality / better fitment, go through jspec.com

if you just want to get it done, you can get it from places like importfan


----------



## prettyb0idrifter (Mar 31, 2004)

yea sorry about the vagueness but i am looking for an s15 front end, but thanks alot. do you know if they sell all of the pieces for the conversion in one kit or do i have to buy fenders, hood, lights and support seperate?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

have you even checked ebay? theyve always got kits.and to my knowledge those sites have full kits. so check it out. www.jspec.com and www.importfan.com .there are more i bet but whatever...thats what he mentioned.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

my friend did a 15 front on his coupe, personally dude, i would consider the 13 front more, cause this is a big decision, and a 15 front on an old car like that really doesnt look right, .... buuuut if you have a fastback its a little better (i would still do the 13 front  )


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

"13 front" you are not being specific, ronaldo, there are noobs here that dont understand.180sx is also the s13, along with the silvia. 13 front=180sx front or the s13 silvia.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

200sxOwner said:


> "13 front" you are not being specific, ronaldo, there are noobs here that dont understand.180sx is also the s13, along with the silvia. 13 front=180sx front or the s13 silvia.


take it easy mistro, its obvious the front i speak of is the silvia front, since i would have simply said to keep the flip lights. im sure most how read it understood i spoke of the silvia lights... but w.e


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

im sorry, i know you so well that i woulda known you woulda said flip lights.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

prettyb0idrifter said:


> yea sorry about the vagueness but i am looking for an s15 front end, but thanks alot. do you know if they sell all of the pieces for the conversion in one kit or do i have to buy fenders, hood, lights and support seperate?


just in case you want to know what's involved..

-s15 projector headlights
-s15 front bumper
-s15 hood
-s15 hood hinges
-s15 turn signals
-s15 bumper support ( may have to custom fab it but it's no big deal )
-s13 to s15 fenders. they're also called "masa fenders" if you want, you could take a s14 front fender and fabricate it to fit s15 fenders

jspec and importfan should give you everything you need for the conversion. the difficulty of the swap isn't very difficult.. maybe the bumper support and the wiring but that's about it.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

200sxOwner said:


> im sorry, i know you so well that i woulda known you woulda said flip lights.



LOL stfu already, god damn noob, who the hell are you honda hater or somthin :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hi lionel


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

what do you think, look how long i lasted. im always here. hahahahaha all those noobs callin me a noob, only if they knew. those noobs are nowhere compared to me.






-hondahater.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i told u to pm me eveytime u got a new name so i wont call u noob


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

didnt you get the PM i sent you? of course i sent it after you were attempting to flame him. hahahahaha :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i swear, jordan ALWAYS sends me pm's saying, "you know that __________ is lionel right??"


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, but not until you start flaming and calling him a noob. you always feel so stupid after you make fun of him, and then i get to laugh at you Jeong :loser:


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

yah i know jeong boy, but you and drift chat alot, and drift likes to rat me out. i thought of the word 'collusion'. now you know.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it took you guys that long to figure this out? it took me two posts.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Lionel, 

Wanna do the best thing for this forum? Next time you get banned Come back with A ricey name! So by the time they get tired of banning you all the ricers will have no good names to use and they will leave us alone


----------

